# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Kρουαζιερόπλοια - Cruise ships >  Piano Land [Oriana]

## .voyager

Aναχώρηση του Οriana σήμερα το απόγευμα.

DSC02624.JPG

DSC02626.JPG

DSC02630.JPG

DSC02636.JPG

----------


## mastrovasilis

Ωραίος ο βάπορας - Ωραιές οι φωτό :Wink:  αλλά δεν μου αρέσει η άδεια τσιμινιέρα. :Sad:

----------


## .voyager

Έτσι είναι όλες της P&O... :neutral:

----------


## mastrokostas

Και σήμερα στον Πειραιά ,με 1800 επιβάτες. Χαρακτηριστικό βαπόρι ,με αρκετά πίσω τοποθετημένη την άγκυρα του !

*IMG_9189.jpg*





*Tonnage:**69,153 (GRT)*

*Length:**260.00 m(853.02 ft)*

*Beam:**32.20 m (105.64 ft)*

*Draught:**7.90 m (25.92 ft)*

*Decks:**10 (passenger accesible)*

*Installed power:**2 &times; MAN-B&W 6L58/64* *2 &times; MAN-B&W 9L58/64 diesels*
*combined 47750kW*

*Speed:*
*Trials: 26.2 knots (48.52 km/h, 30.15 MPH)*
*Service: 24 knots (44 km/h, 29 MPH)*

*Capacity:*
*1822 (normal)*
*1928 (maximum)*

*Crew:**794*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Oriana*...Πειραιας 3-11-2009.

DSCN0726.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Οriana*...Πειραιας 3-11-2009.

DSCN0727.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΟRIANA ενα απο τα καλυτερα και σοβεροτερα κρουαζιεροπλοια εδω, στην πρωτη του αναχωρηση την ανοιξη του 1995 απο τον πειραια


film (156).jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

> ΟRIANA ενα απο τα καλυτερα και σοβεροτερα κρουαζιεροπλοια εδω, στην πρωτη του αναχωρηση την ανοιξη του 1995 απο τον πειραια
> 
> 
> film (156).jpg


Και από τα γρηγορότερα θα έλεγα με τα 26,2 μίλια του! :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Και από τα γρηγορότερα θα έλεγα με τα 26,2 μίλια του!



Kαλα παει και νομιζω οτι δεν ειναι ντιζελοηλεκτρικο.

----------


## mastrokostas

Οχι ειναι ,ειναι :
*Installed power:2 &times; MAN-B&W 6L58/64 2 &times; MAN-B&W 9L58/64 diesels*
*combined 47750kW*

----------


## douzoune

Oriana στην Μυτιλήνη....
Για τους mastrokostas, ben bruce, T.S.S Apollon
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63555

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Θα ηθελα να συμπληρωσω οτι το ORIANA αν και για την εποχη του ειχε λανσαριστει ως απο τα μεγαλυτερα κτλ, ποτε δεν προσεβαλε την αισθητικη ,ειτε των επιβατων ,ειτε αυτων που το εβλεπαν απο εξω.Ηταν τοτε ενας κομψος γιγαντας που φτιαχτηκε απο ανθρωπους με επιπεδο για ανθρωπους με επιπεδο.Ετσι τουλαχιστον το αντιλαμβανομαι εγω

----------


## Apostolos

Μαζί σου και εγώ. Λίγο ένσταση για το φουγάρο που είναι τελείως κίτρινο -εμετί- χωρίς καποιο μαυρο τελείωμα... (τι ζητάω τώρα!)

----------


## Leo

Για τα δικά μου μάτια είναι ένα κρουαζιερόπλοιο που αν μη τι άλλο "βαπορίζει" περισσότερο από άλλα. Θεωρώ ότι αισθητικά στέκει και μου αρέσει. Μια φωροραφία, από την πριν λίγο αναχώρηση του με ανάποδα, από το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου για τον mastrokosta.

P1260889orians.jpg

----------


## stratoscy

> Για τα δικά μου μάτια είναι ένα κρουαζιερόπλοιο που αν μη τι άλλο *"βαπορίζει"* περισσότερο από άλλα. Θεωρώ ότι αισθητικά στέκει και μου αρέσει. Μια φωροραφία, από την πριν λίγο αναχώρηση του με ανάποδα, από το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου για τον mastrokosta.
> 
> P1260889orians.jpg


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα

----------


## DeepBlue

Εχθές στον Πειραιά. :Wink:  P1050035.jpg

P1050037.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Όμορφο και επιβλητικό καθώς αναχωρεί από τον Πειραιά !
Στους φίλους Leo, Ben Bruce , Localip , και σε όλους του fan του! 
IMG_2119.jpg

----------


## Leo

Είχα περάσει το μεσημέρι κατά τη μια η ώρα, αλλά είχε ένα "κολαούζο" δίπλα του κι έφυγα γιατί δεν ήταν το μόνο. Όλοι είχαν από έναν τέτοιο εκτός από τον διπλανό του  :Wink: . Σ ευχαριστώ Κώστα είναι ένα βαπόρι από αυτά που μου αρέσουν γιατί του πάει η πανύψηλη "φάβα" τσιμινιέρα του (για τα γούστα μου πάντα).

----------


## mike_rodos

*Για τους φίλους Leo και mastrokosta.... Το Οriana πλαγιοδετημένο στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου στις 15/9...* 

DSCN9969.jpg

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστώ κι εσένα Μιχάλη, να σαι καλά!

----------


## mastrokostas

Από την τελευταία αναχώρηση του από τον Πειραιά μας!
Στα φιλαρακια μου !!!

IMG_2133c.JPG

----------


## mike_rodos

Για τους φίλους των κρουαζιερόπλοιων.... 
Το Oriana χθες 9 Απριλίου 2011 πλαγιοδετημένο στη Ρόδο! 

DSCN0294.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

την ιδια μερα με το Reflection εφθασε στο λιμανι και η ομορφη Oriana...μαλιστα θα ειναι και το πλοιο που θα κλεισει τις αφιξεις για το 2012...

----------


## manolisfissas

Το ORIANA στον Πειραιά :Surprised: 

DSCN1840.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ORIANA στην Ναπολη το πασχα του 2009

IMG_1920.jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Επιβλητικο πλοιο.Θα μας ερθει στον Πειραια 21 Φλεβαρη.

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Επιβλητικο πλοιο.Θα μας ερθει στον Πειραια 21 Φλεβαρη.


Oceana μας ερχεται τοτε..το Οριανα αν δεν κανω λαθος δε θα ρθει μεσα στο 13...

----------


## Aquaman

Ωπα ναι...σορρυ λαθος!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ORIANA υπο βροχή, όταν είχε βγεί σε δεξαμενή στο Ανόβερο στις 05-12-2011. Για όλους τους φίλους του.

ORIANA 01 05-12-2011.jpg

----------


## a.molos

Καλώς το δεχτήκαμε ! Ελπίζω σε φωτογραφίες, και από το εσωτερικό του,  για όποιον τυχερό ανέβει !

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *PIANO LAND (ex. Oriana)* ήρθε απ' ευθείας από το Southampton [GB] και πριν λίγο έδεσε στο *μόλο της ΔΕΗ*. Είναι κατασκευής 1995 με ΙΜΟ 9050137, σημαία Βερμούδες [ΒΜ]  και διαστάσεις 260 Χ 32,24 μέτρα. Εδώ την ώρα που έμπαινε και με την βοήθεια των P/K Ifestos 3, Vernicos Sifnos & Christos XLII πήγε να δέσει. Ξέρεις κανείς γιατί άλλαξε όνομα και ποιος το πήρε????

PIANO-LAND-10-23-08-2019.jpg PIANO-LAND-12-23-08-2019.jpg

----------


## a.molos

> Το *PIANO LAND (ex. Oriana)* ήρθε απ' ευθείας από το Southampton [GB] και πριν λίγο έδεσε στο *μόλο της ΔΕΗ*. Είναι κατασκευής 1995 με ΙΜΟ 9050137, σημαία Βερμούδες [ΒΜ]  και διαστάσεις 260 Χ 32,24 μέτρα. Εδώ την ώρα που έμπαινε και με την βοήθεια των P/K Ifestos 3, Vernicos Sifnos & Christos XLII πήγε να δέσει. Ξέρεις κανείς γιατί άλλαξε όνομα και ποιος το πήρε????
> 
> PIANO-LAND-10-23-08-2019.jpg PIANO-LAND-12-23-08-2019.jpg


Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες που είδαν το φώς σε ναυτιλιακή σελίδα του internet, η Ελλάδα θα αποτελέσει ενδιάμεσο σταθμό για την παράδοση του στην Κίνα, σε εταιρεία του ομίλου Cosco. Περισσότερα στο Αρχιπέλαγος. Εάν υπάρχει φίλος που θα ανέβει στο πλοίο , ας μου στείλει ενα π.μ !

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπάρχουν πληροφορίες εδώ.

----------


## Ellinis

Το έχει παρει κινέζικο joint venture και θα κάνει κρουαζιέρες προς τα νησιά που αποκαλούνται "της μουσικής" - εξού και το όνομα του.
Η νέα του εταιρεία θα λέγεται Well Star Travel Cruise Line.

----------


## leo85

Η Εργασίες του πλοίου είδη έχουν ξεκινήσει με γρήγορους ρυθμούς, από τη δεξιά μπάντα έχουν γράψει και τα κινέζικα τους :Congratulatory: . 

PIANO-LAND-24-8-2019-01-.jpg PIANO-LAND-24-8-2019-02-.jpg

24-08-2019.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Η Εργασίες του πλοίου είδη έχουν ξεκινήσει με γρήγορους ρυθμούς, από τη δεξιά μπάντα έχουν γράψει και τα κινέζικα τους. 
> 
> PIANO-LAND-24-8-2019-01-.jpg PIANO-LAND-24-8-2019-02-.jpg
> 
> 24-08-2019.



Όπως τα λες είναι αδερφάκι. 
Στο *PIANO LAND* (ex. Oriana) οι δουλειές έχουν αρχίσει. Όπως βλέπουμε ήδη στην πλώρη κολλούν το νέο του όνομα, ενώ και στη μπάντα γράφουν τα ....Κινέζικα τους. Καλή συνέχεια.

PIANO-LAND-13-24-08-2019.jpg PIANO-LAND-14-24-08-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *PIANO LAND (ex. Oriana)* ​αναχώρησε εχθές από το μόλο της ΔΕΗ με προορισμό όπως λέει στο AIS του την Λεμεσό - Κύπρου. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------

